
Erik Schlangen Demonstrates the Potential of “Self-Healing Asphalt” - protomyth
http://www.archdaily.com/400530/erik-schlangen-proves-the-potential-of-self-healing-asphalt/
======
Anechoic
The self-healing aspect of the asphalt is very interesting, but the big
problem with porous asphalts (there's a lot of research in the area performed
by Purdue, US DOT/Volpe Center and other places) is that road salt and dirt
tends to clog up the pores over time, reducing the drainage and noise-
reduction properties of the material. I was disappointed that the presentation
didn't address this.

~~~
awolden
Also, in northern climates, the water will get in the pores then freeze and
expand. It may be self healing, but in a matter of weeks the road would be
still be completely rubbish

~~~
Zikes
With a test track in the Netherlands, wouldn't that scenario have been tested
fairly well by now?

------
3rd3
I’m wondering if there is any progress in the Solar Roadways Project. I
doesn’t seem so.

[http://www.solarroadways.com](http://www.solarroadways.com)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep4L18zOEYI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep4L18zOEYI)

------
stcredzero
Is it self-healing, or is more "microwavable?"

~~~
rogerbinns
As the video showed, the healing process does require the external provision
of heat. It doesn't self-heal just by sitting there as some other materials
claim (eg walls that "eat" pollution).

